# Is it a good package or not?



## Warkash (Feb 21, 2019)

Assalamoalaikum, Need your advice,my husband got an offer From a company..,and we are not sure about the offer,wether it’s good for decent living with a family of four kids all school going.offer details are as below: Salary :25000 AED Plus schooling:68000AED Four bonuses yearly Medical n life insurance insurance for all Family members Plus relocation assistance Air tickets We are not sure wether it’s a good offer for decent living here in Dubai?please advice? What will b the living expenses? Expenses for two room apartments...(not in any prime location) Weekly groceries and utility bills?? Is the schooling budget enough to cater the need? Kindly help.looking forward to your valuable opinions.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Warkash said:


> Assalamoalaikum, Need your advice,my husband got an offer From a company..,and we are not sure about the offer,wether it’s good for decent living with a family of four kids all school going.offer details are as below: Salary :25000 AED Plus schooling:68000AED Four bonuses yearly Medical n life insurance insurance for all Family members Plus relocation assistance Air tickets We are not sure wether it’s a good offer for decent living here in Dubai?please advice? What will b the living expenses? Expenses for two room apartments...(not in any prime location) Weekly groceries and utility bills?? Is the schooling budget enough to cater the need? Kindly help.looking forward to your valuable opinions.




Which curriculum school you intend to put your children ? Indian, Pakistani, Arabic, British or American ? Is 68,000aed is per child?

4 bonus I really wonder which type of industry is providing such in this present market condition. Any idea how much would be this if 100% target is achieved?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warkash (Feb 21, 2019)

British schools,
And this 68000 is lumsum amount per year!


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Walikumsalam,

25000 salary is quite decent to raise a family. You can easily get a 2 bedroom apartment with that. But 68000aed for schooling in british ciriculum might not be sufficient for 4 childrens. As rocky stated, even i am a bit shocked about the bonus clause. May i know whats your husband occupation?



Warkash said:


> Assalamoalaikum, Need your advice,my husband got an offer From a company..,and we are not sure about the offer,wether it’s good for decent living with a family of four kids all school going.offer details are as below: Salary :25000 AED Plus schooling:68000AED Four bonuses yearly Medical n life insurance insurance for all Family members Plus relocation assistance Air tickets We are not sure wether it’s a good offer for decent living here in Dubai?please advice? What will b the living expenses? Expenses for two room apartments...(not in any prime location) Weekly groceries and utility bills?? Is the schooling budget enough to cater the need? Kindly help.looking forward to your valuable opinions.


----------



## Warkash (Feb 21, 2019)

He is a doctor.


----------



## Warkash (Feb 21, 2019)

Thank you so much for the help guys jazakallah khair👍


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

This is a very low salary for a doctor. GP salaries are anywhere between 20-30K. Specialists get much higher salaries. 68K schooling allowance won't suffice, do some online research about tuition fees.

But allow me to ask, how do you intend to live in a 2 bedrooms apartment with 4 kids ? How could 4 kids get cramped in 1 room ?


----------



## Warkash (Feb 21, 2019)

Yep but the never sleep alone they say we get scared to sleep in separate rooms 🤦‍♀️Even if they have space they sleep like insects all together with elder sisters 😂😂😂coz younger two are 5 n 6 yr old hopefully they get better in a year or two


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Not enough for a doctor and 4 kids in my opinion.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

It also depends what you are getting now in your current location vis-à-vis the saving you can make excluding the expenses. Dubai is also regarded one of the best place to live and raise the children


----------

